# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Working 2007 (Old School) Runescape bot.

## craftyz

Bonjour Ownedcore, I have managed to find a free, easy-to-use working 07 scape bot with a decent amount of scripts.

http://vinsert.org/forum.php <--- Main Site. Easy download.

To be able to use the bot, _you must sign up on forums._
Once you sign up, download the bot.
For Scripts, search the forums OR, go to _Repository_, very easy to add, you simply click the bot you want and hit _"Add to my account"_ and its ready to go.

Sorry I cannot provide a virus scan link, you're just going to have to take my word for it.

Edit: Forgot to mention , you don't need to donate/contribute to be able to use the bot, however if the free bot works good and you're feeling nice, donate! I'm almost certain there's some donator specific scripts.

Happy botting, Craftyz.

Please drop a comment if its working for you  :Smile:

----------

